# Safe Silicone



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello.. I need some silicone for a DIY project and I was wounder what a safe house hold brand is too use. As the stuff at the LFS is wayyyy over priced for the tiny tube you get.

Thanks for any reply's


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've always used the GE silicone that was meant for windows. Make sure you get the type without the mildew resistance chemicals added in.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I've always used the GE silicone that was meant for windows. Make sure you get the type without the mildew resistance chemicals added in.


Indoor or out door?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Indoor or out door?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I think it'd be the indoor type. It comes in a blue tube (at least it did when I bought mine). Make sure you get the "Type I" and not the newer "Type II" (which contains the mildew resistant chemicals, I believe).


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Correct. GE SILICONE I


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It actually doesn't mention not safe in aquariums. At least, not the tube I bought.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

What doesn't mention it????



Sunstar said:


> It actually doesn't mention not safe in aquariums. At least, not the tube I bought.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> What doesn't mention it????


According to sources, they took out that statement "Aquarium safe" from the product, to avoid any sort of legal hassles. However, GE confirms it is Aquarium Safe, as a matter of fact any pure silicone without additives (especially mildrew resistent) is supposed to be aquarium safe.

I have a 20G tank re-sealed with GE silicone-I and it's been running fine for months, no casualties so I'm sure this is safe.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

GE silicone I or II will work, as long as neither of them contain Mildew guard.
Any colour works too.

I used GE II black and GE I clear to make pleco caves and everyone is healthy.

I've seen GE I clear for sale in the supplies store in our building where my lab is. They sell it to reseal aquariums.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 2, 2008)

Any silicone that is 100% silicone is safe. It won't have any of the mildew resistant chemicals that people have mentioned.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!!!, I'll pick a tube up tommorow


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

And another thanks, I've been wondering the same thing myself...


----------

